# How much sex is too much?



## MightyMouse (Apr 2, 2011)

With DH's sperm count being , er, dunno yet, it has come to my attention that we may be doing "it" far too much. 

This isn't anything that we did when we decided to try for a family. we have always been at it like rabbits.. (sorry for TMI).

We do it nearly every day. How often should we be doing it? Doing it that often..... would be damaging our chances of getting pregnant?


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Hi mighty mouse! 

We are also like that! But this month I said let's just try every other day. Anyway it didn't happen but I did manage during ovulation to do it in the morning one day then late at night the next so i'm hoping that let the sperm build up! So far we don't know what his count is but it can't hurt lol

We do have days off but that's normally coz something has happened so we aren't together


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Hi Mighty Mouse. 

We have always been told to work on every other day to give the spermys time to replenish and become healthy. The only time we do more than that is on the day of ovulation and the day after. 

Sperm last around 3-5 days so if you are doing it every other day there is plenty of healthy sperm to wait for the egg when it's released. 

Doing it too often doesn't give time for the sperm to replenish .... 

Hope this helps
Kat 
Xxx


----------



## scattykat (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi MightyMouse,
First can I say, Show off!!   I can remember a time I was like that, but it wasn't recently! BMS has sapped the fun from it all at mo. 
I was told the same thing as Kat, that every other day gives the sperm time to replenish, even though they are renewing themselves all the time. I suppose it is the same as when they go for a sperm test, they ask for men to not have ejaculated for at least 48 hours. However I guess that too much sex is better than not enough! 
Kat xx


----------

